
Civil rights groups call for 'pause' on Facebook ads - malloreon
https://apnews.com/126dffbb05b92c79642008b8426e1826
======
malloreon
it appears the North Face is the biggest/first major brand to pull out:

[https://twitter.com/thenorthface/status/1273985578564870145](https://twitter.com/thenorthface/status/1273985578564870145)

